# Is it normal for a poodle to suddenly drool excessively from being scared?



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

One of my Salukis used to drool in the car too. He was terrified of car rides.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Mmmmm :-( Lou is still drooling... I called the Vet, he said it could be a few things. One of them being that she may be cramping because she may be getting her first period. Or it could be upset stomach... Her activity level is normal, she is playing, eating, drinking water, and smiling.. He said if any of that changes to bring her in.... I'm a worried momma...

I'm going to search for a thread about heat/ 1st heat.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My youngest Whippets drools in the car and when there is a thunderstorm. Pools and puddles of drool!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Matrix used to drool excessively in the car but grew out of it. Thank god!


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

My spoo is a male so the 1st period idea is out...lol. He drools ALLOT when he is nervous. When he is nervous or excited, and if he reacts by panting, then there is LOTS of drool.


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Sushi drools when really hungry and I cook diner or when he knows he is getting raw food or raw bone. I was so suprise the first time I saw him drool, I never thought a poodle could drool, they are so aristocratic!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Indy drools when I am making something she really, really loves....her favorite foods in the whole world are chicken and dumplings, and home-made buns. I too was really shocked when I first saw her drooling, when she was about 4 months old. I thought, oh no! She's in terrible pain or has some horrible puppy virus! But nope, just hungry. Maddy hardly ever drools, but once she did too when I was making cheese biscuits


----------



## crestiespoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Portia drools in the car and is often sick if we drive too far (longer than 10 minutes)... :/ I'm dreading our first thunder storm because I have no idea what to expect... None of my other dogs get car sick, care about storms or lawnmower... I hope she is as relaxed...


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

The thing is Lou had never drooled before, not even a little bit! So this is weird - that this much slobber is dripping from her mouth, it has been about 6 hours, and only in the last few minutes I 'm not seeing slobber on her mouth, she is laying on the couch with her mouth closed .I'm gonna keep watching her, I may spend the night awake and then in the morning have hubby observe her and wake me up if we need to take her to the vet. I'm always "extreme" ... I know... people tell me that a lot, I overdo things LOL But I love her like she is my daughter, no matter how many people may think that is silly... hehe <3 
I also wasn't cooking :-(


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

butlerchick said:


> Portia drools in the car and is often sick if we drive too far (longer than 10 minutes)... :/ I'm dreading our first thunder storm because I have no idea what to expect... None of my other dogs get car sick, care about storms or lawnmower... I hope she is as relaxed...


Lou can't go more than 10 minutes either... but she has been drooling less and less in the car, maybe she is getting used to it. She also only drools "on the way there", on the way back home she sleeps. hehe


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

A couple of ideas....have you checked her mouth to make sure she doesn't have anything stuck in there? Sometimes having a bit of bone or rawhide stuck between the teeth can cause drooling.

Did she have any new medication or food recently? I remember giving one of my Rotties some medication from the vet (can't remember what) and she drooled nonstop for a whole day though she never threw up.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

outwest said:


> Yes, drooling suddenly is a sign of extreme nervousness/anxiety. She was very worried about you out there. The lawnmower might have more sounds than you and I can hear, too. Poodles have fantastic hearing and their sight isn't as great. My last poodle hated the vacuum cleaner and used to start drooling when I took it out. The best thing is to do just exactly what you did- let her check it out and realize it isn't that bad. That never worked with my vacuum paranoid poodle, though. She hated and hid from it until her last day.


Thank you for letting me.. It has been about 6 hours though :-( that we cut the grass with the lawnmower

And she is still drooling, acting absolutely normal, but drooling bad... 
Could it be related to her possibly be getting her first heat, she is 11 months old 1 year old May 10th.

(?) :-(


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Lou is she acting distressed at all in other ways? Turning around in a circle, panting, throwing up or whining? If so, I'd say maybe go to the emergency vet. If she seems relaxed and normal otherwise, interested in her surroundings and her tummy is not swollen or tender, I would wait and see how she is in the morning. Sometimes dogs drool when their stomachs are upset and they feel like vomiting. I do think it's a bit odd that she's still drooling so long after the scary incident and wonder if she maybe ate something that is not agreeing with her. Sometimes dogs act a bit out of character when they come into heat but I've never had a dog that drooled like that because of it. I like to let my dogs go through one heat cycle before spaying and they have all acted completely normally, just a little bit more cuddly. And sometimes they bark at dogs through the window or something funny like that.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Could she have been stung by something? Maybe a wasp or bee while outside?? Another consideration is frogs and toads, even a small lick can cause major drooling? Just throwing stuff out there. Hope you figure it out soon!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok, just gonna throw ONE more thing out there, In horses sometimes they will get a blocked salivary gland, it will swell up on their cheek/neck area and they will drool, but more often than not drooling in horses can be a sign of bad teeth or ulcers. Since this is just a pup I would think the ulcer would be ruled out, maybe teething?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> Ok, just gonna throw ONE more thing out there, In horses sometimes they will get a blocked salivary gland, it will swell up on their cheek/neck area and they will drool, but more often than not drooling in horses can be a sign of bad teeth or ulcers. Since this is just a pup I would think the ulcer would be ruled out, maybe teething?


She is done teething. And she has really white teeth, groomers compliment her about it. I checked for any swelling earlier, it looks normal. thank u again for responding

I THINK WE FIGURED IT OUT: Hubby always massages her ears and she loves it, he tried to touch the outter-inside of both ears and she jerked away hard when he touch it in the right ear! We are taking her to the vet tomorrow. He is almost 100% sure it's an earache. Also she just came back from grooming couple days ago. The groomer may have plucked hairs (some people say you should pluck, some people say it can cause infection, I truly dont know. But I think next time I will pass on the ear hair plucking just to see, cause the last/first ear infection she had was when I got her at 3.5 months old, the breeder had groomed her for me to pick her up, could have been the same issue. Again, I have no idea if one thing is related to the other, but I will try and see.)

I also grave her pieces of dry bread. we'll see..
She is running around with a toy in her mouth now wanting to play

Thank you all so much for all the help, I truly appreciate it.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Well, if she is still drooling than it isn't the 'being scared' kind of drool. Did you check really thoroughly all around her mouth as well as under her tongue? My whippet had a foxtail stuck under his tongue once and I did not notice it until it got infected. It probably isn't anything in her throat because she'd be coughing. Check her mouth again. Now I am going to be wonderring and wondering about Lou.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Still drooling... Going to the vet in the morning :-(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

My first thought was that she was scared... You clipped her only a couple of days ago, and now you're clipping the grass with a huge noisy machine... Maybe she thought that would be what she would be groomed with next... lol..

I really hope you find out what is wrong with her.. My thoughts are with you both..


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

haha! That was funny! 

I'm taking her to the vet here in a sec, 
thank


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

It sounds like you have found the culprit, an ear infection. Poor Lou, I hope she feels better soon. It it is an ear infection causing the drooling that is an interesting symptom that would not have occurred to me.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> It sounds like you have found the culprit, an ear infection. Poor Lou, I hope she feels better soon. It it is an ear infection causing the drooling that is an interesting symptom that would not have occurred to me.


Thank you 
We will find out here in a little bit, at the vet.
I thought about the ear infection because it seems like it is sensitive to the touch (right ear) she also is shaking her head a bit more often than usual.

I read dogs can drool when they are in pain.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Aha! That makes sense! Glad to know it's something easily fixed, phew! Hope you have an awesome day now that you can stop worrying


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Indiana said:


> Aha! That makes sense! Glad to know it's something easily fixed, phew! Hope you have an awesome day now that you can stop worrying


The vet said it _could_ be a mild ear infection, they did the test but she said it's was pretty much normal amounts of bacteria etc in her ear. She did give us medicine to put in her ear, so we will be doing that. She also gave us medicine for pain, in case she is in pain that could be causing the drooling. We just gave her one and we will see if she stops drooling.
She also said Lou is getting ready to start her first heat, as I thought. She noticed the swelling.

So... I'm going to go buy "heat supplies". And continue to observe her

This didnt make me feel too much better, I'm still worried since it wasn' a definite diagnoses. But we'll see what happens from here.

Thank you all


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou said:


> The vet said it _could_ be a mild ear infection, they did the test but she said it's was pretty much normal amounts of bacteria etc in her ear. She did give us medicine to put in her ear, so we will be doing that. She also gave us medicine for pain, in case she is in pain that could be causing the drooling. We just gave her one and we will see if she stops drooling.
> She also said Lou is getting ready to start her first heat, as I thought. She noticed the swelling.
> 
> So... I'm going to go buy "heat supplies". And continue to observe her
> ...


She has been drooling still... We gave her the medicine for pain and she slept for a while, drooled a lot on the couch (im so glad its leather and not fabric!! LOL its the little things...) Then now she woke up and she is wanting to play, prancin around, I gave her a little piece of this wonderful ribeye we had for dinner and she is all happy and not drooling for the last 45 min or so. Chewing on a bully stick now... 
Earlier she stopped drooling for about an hour too.
Maybe it is pain. Since sometimes it gets better and she stops drooling for a bit.

I didnt sleep much last night, we both feel asleep on the floor, (her bed was my pillow lol) she was pushing up against my calves, so if she'd move I would know. And I've been up observing her.. Since she feels well now, I think Im going to take a nap and have hubby watch her.

Anyways... I just keep on typing here cause it makes me feel a bit better :-(
Sorry for talking so much


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You're gonna make a wonderful 'human' Mama someday! Hahaha!
This is all just good practice! :^)


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> You're gonna make a wonderful 'human' Mama someday! Hahaha!
> This is all just good practice! :^)


aaaaaaawwwww thank u so much!! <3 hehe


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

She went several hours without drooling!!! Yay!! And when she drooled it was just for an hour or so. Slept fine through the night.. I think she is getting better :-D

Im glad we went to the vet though, better safe (always) than sorry

The vet is just a few blocks away not even 1 mile distance, i just wish they were 24/7, they have 7 locations, the 24/7 one is furher away, but not too bad.. I got it on speed dial just in case 
Oh my... So this is how it feels to be a poodle momma, who would have thought....  i love it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I am glad that Lou is feeling better  And I agree with others, you are an awesome poodle mommy and will be just as awesome as a human mommy


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> I am glad that Lou is feeling better  And I agree with others, you are an awesome poodle mommy and will be just as awesome as a human mommy


Thank u thank u!! I'm a first timer so it feels great to hear that, i try real hard to be great  i just want my baby Lou to have the best life she can have. Because she makes my life better <3


----------

